# docbook-xsl-stylesheet : Reference to namespace `mml` not in

## qwaszs

Mam problem:

Na różne sposoby próbowałem i nic proszę o pomoc. Na bugach nic nie znalazłem, a to co znalazłem nie pomogło.

[/list]

```

 * docbook-xsl-1.74.0.tar.bz2 RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size ;-) ...                                                                                         [ ok ]

 * checking ebuild checksums ;-) ...                                                                                                                  [ ok ]

 * checking auxfile checksums ;-) ...                                                                                                                 [ ok ]

 * checking miscfile checksums ;-) ...                                                                                                                [ ok ]

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking docbook-xsl-1.74.0.tar.bz2 to /all/portage/app-text/docbook-xsl-stylesheets-1.74.0/work

>>> Source unpacked.

>>> Compiling source in /all/portage/app-text/docbook-xsl-stylesheets-1.74.0/work/docbook-xsl-1.74.0 ...

make -j2 

rm -f -r /tmp/smoketest-output/

for stylesheet in fo/docbook.xsl html/docbook.xsl xhtml/docbook.xsl; do \

   echo "xsltproc  $stylesheet tests/refentry.007.ns.xml > /dev/null"; \

   xsltproc  $stylesheet tests/refentry.007.ns.xml > /dev/null; \

   echo "xsltproc  $stylesheet  > /dev/null"; \

   xsltproc  $stylesheet  > /dev/null; \

   done

xsltproc  fo/docbook.xsl tests/refentry.007.ns.xml > /dev/null

mkdir '/tmp/smoketest-output/'

for stylesheet in fo/profile-docbook.xsl html/profile-docbook.xsl xhtml/profile-docbook.xsl; do \

   echo "xsltproc  $stylesheet tests/refentry.007.ns.xml > /dev/null"; \

   xsltproc  $stylesheet tests/refentry.007.ns.xml > /dev/null; \

   echo "xsltproc  $stylesheet  > /dev/null"; \

   xsltproc  $stylesheet  > /dev/null; \

   done

xsltproc  fo/profile-docbook.xsl tests/refentry.007.ns.xml > /dev/null

Note: namesp. cut : stripped namespace before processing

WARNING: cannot add @xml:base to node set root element.  Relative paths may not work.

Note: namesp. cut : processing stripped document

WARNING: cannot add @xml:base to node set root element.  Relative paths may not work.

Note: namesp. cut : stripped namespace before processing           Unit Test: refentry.007

WARNING: cannot add @xml:base to node set root element.  Relative paths may not work.

Note: namesp. cut : processing stripped document                   Unit Test: refentry.007

Making portrait pages on USletter paper (8.5inx11in)

Making portrait pages on USletter paper (8.5inx11in)

fo/glossary.xsl:0: error : Unknown node type 151661736

fo/math.xsl:6: element stylesheet: error : Reference to namespace 'mml' not in scope

fo/math.xsl:6: element stylesheet: error : Reference to namespace 'mml' not in scope

xsltproc  fo/docbook.xsl  > /dev/null

fo/glossary.xsl:0: error : Unknown node type 163166624

fo/math.xsl:6: element stylesheet: error : Reference to namespace 'mml' not in scope

fo/math.xsl:6: element stylesheet: error : Reference to namespace 'mml' not in scope

xsltproc  fo/profile-docbook.xsl  > /dev/null

fo/glossary.xsl:0: error : Unknown node type 176434344

fo/math.xsl:6: element stylesheet: error : Reference to namespace 'mml' not in scope

fo/math.xsl:6: element stylesheet: error : Reference to namespace 'mml' not in scope

fo/glossary.xsl:0: error : Unknown node type 152299936

fo/math.xsl:6: element stylesheet: error : Reference to namespace 'mml' not in scope

fo/math.xsl:6: element stylesheet: error : Reference to namespace 'mml' not in scope

xsltproc  html/docbook.xsl tests/refentry.007.ns.xml > /dev/null

xsltproc  html/profile-docbook.xsl tests/refentry.007.ns.xml > /dev/null

Note: namesp. cut : stripped namespace before processing

WARNING: cannot add @xml:base to node set root element.  Relative paths may not work.

Note: namesp. cut : stripped namespace before processing           Unit Test: refentry.007

WARNING: cannot add @xml:base to node set root element.  Relative paths may not work.

Note: namesp. cut : processing stripped document

WARNING: cannot add @xml:base to node set root element.  Relative paths may not work.

Note: namesp. cut : processing stripped document                   Unit Test: refentry.007

html/glossary.xsl:0: error : Node has no parent

html/math.xsl:5: element stylesheet: error : Reference to namespace 'mml' not in scope

html/glossary.xsl:0: error : Unknown node type 0

html/math.xsl:5: element stylesheet: error : Reference to namespace 'mml' not in scope

xsltproc  html/docbook.xsl  > /dev/null

xsltproc  html/profile-docbook.xsl  > /dev/null

html/glossary.xsl:0: error : Node has no parent

html/math.xsl:5: element stylesheet: error : Reference to namespace 'mml' not in scope

html/glossary.xsl:0: error : Unknown node type 0

html/math.xsl:5: element stylesheet: error : Reference to namespace 'mml' not in scope

xsltproc  xhtml/docbook.xsl tests/refentry.007.ns.xml > /dev/null

xsltproc  xhtml/profile-docbook.xsl tests/refentry.007.ns.xml > /dev/null

Note: namesp. cut : stripped namespace before processing           Unit Test: refentry.007

WARNING: cannot add @xml:base to node set root element.  Relative paths may not work.

Note: namesp. cut : processing stripped document                   Unit Test: refentry.007

Note: namesp. cut : stripped namespace before processing

WARNING: cannot add @xml:base to node set root element.  Relative paths may not work.

Note: namesp. cut : processing stripped document

WARNING: cannot add @xml:base to node set root element.  Relative paths may not work.

xsltproc  xhtml/docbook.xsl  > /dev/null

xsltproc  xhtml/profile-docbook.xsl  > /dev/null

for stylesheet in html/chunk.xsl html/onechunk.xsl xhtml/chunk.xsl xhtml/onechunk.xsl htmlhelp/htmlhelp.xsl javahelp/javahelp.xsl eclipse/eclipse.xsl ; do \

   xsltproc  --stringparam base.dir /tmp/smoketest-output/ --param manifest.in.base.dir 1 $stylesheet tests/refentry.007.ns.xml; \

   xsltproc  --stringparam base.dir /tmp/smoketest-output/ --param manifest.in.base.dir 1 $stylesheet ; \

   done;

for stylesheet in html/profile-chunk.xsl html/profile-onechunk.xsl xhtml/profile-chunk.xsl xhtml/profile-onechunk.xsl htmlhelp/profile-htmlhelp.xsl eclipse/profile-eclipse.xsl javahelp/profile-javahelp.xsl ; do \

   xsltproc  --stringparam base.dir /tmp/smoketest-output/ --param manifest.in.base.dir 1 $stylesheet tests/refentry.007.ns.xml; \

   xsltproc  --stringparam base.dir /tmp/smoketest-output/ --param manifest.in.base.dir 1 $stylesheet ; \

   done;

Note: namesp. cut : stripped namespace before processing           Unit Test: refentry.007

WARNING: cannot add @xml:base to node set root element.  Relative paths may not work.

Note: namesp. cut : processing stripped document                   Unit Test: refentry.007

Writing /tmp/smoketest-output/rn01re01.html for refentry

Writing /tmp/smoketest-output/rn01.html for reference

Writing /tmp/smoketest-output/index.html for book

Note: namesp. cut : stripped namespace before processing

WARNING: cannot add @xml:base to node set root element.  Relative paths may not work.

Note: namesp. cut : processing stripped document

WARNING: cannot add @xml:base to node set root element.  Relative paths may not work.

html/glossary.xsl:0: error : Unknown node type 170425080

html/math.xsl:5: element stylesheet: error : Reference to namespace 'mml' not in scope

Writing /tmp/smoketest-output/rn01re01.html for refentry

Writing /tmp/smoketest-output/rn01.html for reference

Writing /tmp/smoketest-output/index.html for book

html/glossary.xsl:0: error : Unknown node type 173464312

html/math.xsl:5: element stylesheet: error : Reference to namespace 'mml' not in scope

html/glossary.xsl:0: error : Unknown node type 155902720

html/math.xsl:5: element stylesheet: error : Reference to namespace 'mml' not in scope

html/glossary.xsl:0: error : Unknown node type 153060096

html/math.xsl:5: element stylesheet: error : Reference to namespace 'mml' not in scope

Note: namesp. cut : stripped namespace before processing           Unit Test: refentry.007

WARNING: cannot add @xml:base to node set root element.  Relative paths may not work.

Note: namesp. cut : processing stripped document                   Unit Test: refentry.007

Writing /tmp/smoketest-output/index.html for book

/bin/sh: line 1:  5073 Naruszenie ochrony pamięci   xsltproc --stringparam base.dir /tmp/smoketest-output/ --param manifest.in.base.dir 1 $stylesheet tests/refentry.007.ns.xml

Note: namesp. cut : stripped namespace before processing

WARNING: cannot add @xml:base to node set root element.  Relative paths may not work.

Note: namesp. cut : processing stripped document

WARNING: cannot add @xml:base to node set root element.  Relative paths may not work.

Writing /tmp/smoketest-output/index.html for book

/bin/sh: line 1:  5076 Naruszenie ochrony pamięci   xsltproc --stringparam base.dir /tmp/smoketest-output/ --param manifest.in.base.dir 1 $stylesheet

error : Node doc differs from parent's one

/bin/sh: line 1:  5075 Naruszenie ochrony pamięci   xsltproc --stringparam base.dir /tmp/smoketest-output/ --param manifest.in.base.dir 1 $stylesheet tests/refentry.007.ns.xml

error : Node doc differs from parent's one

/bin/sh: line 1:  5078 Naruszenie ochrony pamięci   xsltproc --stringparam base.dir /tmp/smoketest-output/ --param manifest.in.base.dir 1 $stylesheet

Note: namesp. cut : stripped namespace before processing           Unit Test: refentry.007

WARNING: cannot add @xml:base to node set root element.  Relative paths may not work.

Note: namesp. cut : processing stripped document                   Unit Test: refentry.007

Writing /tmp/smoketest-output/rn01re01.html for refentry

Writing /tmp/smoketest-output/rn01.html for reference

Writing /tmp/smoketest-output/index.html for book

Note: namesp. cut : stripped namespace before processing

WARNING: cannot add @xml:base to node set root element.  Relative paths may not work.

Note: namesp. cut : processing stripped document

WARNING: cannot add @xml:base to node set root element.  Relative paths may not work.

Writing /tmp/smoketest-output/rn01re01.html for refentry

Writing /tmp/smoketest-output/rn01.html for reference

Writing /tmp/smoketest-output/index.html for book

Note: namesp. cut : stripped namespace before processing           Unit Test: refentry.007

WARNING: cannot add @xml:base to node set root element.  Relative paths may not work.

Note: namesp. cut : processing stripped document                   Unit Test: refentry.007

Writing /tmp/smoketest-output/index.html for book

Note: namesp. cut : stripped namespace before processing

WARNING: cannot add @xml:base to node set root element.  Relative paths may not work.

Note: namesp. cut : processing stripped document

WARNING: cannot add @xml:base to node set root element.  Relative paths may not work.

Writing /tmp/smoketest-output/index.html for book

Note: namesp. cut : stripped namespace before processing           Unit Test: refentry.007

WARNING: cannot add @xml:base to node set root element.  Relative paths may not work.

Note: namesp. cut : processing stripped document                   Unit Test: refentry.007

Writing /tmp/smoketest-output/rn01re01.html for refentry

Writing /tmp/smoketest-output/rn01.html for reference

Writing /tmp/smoketest-output/index.html for book

Writing /tmp/smoketest-output/htmlhelp.hhp

Writing /tmp/smoketest-output/toc.hhc

��?*X

fentry.007.ns.xm :0: error : Unknown node type 177601688

html/glossary.xsl:0: error : Unknown node type 0

html/math.xsl:5: element stylesheet: error : Reference to namespace 'mml' not in scope

Note: namesp. cut : stripped namespace before processing

WARNING: cannot add @xml:base to node set root element.  Relative paths may not work.

Note: namesp. cut : processing stripped document

WARNING: cannot add @xml:base to node set root element.  Relative paths may not work.

Writing /tmp/smoketest-output/rn01re01.html for refentry

Writing /tmp/smoketest-output/rn01.html for reference

Writing /tmp/smoketest-output/index.html for book

htmlhelp/htmlhelp-common.xsl:0: error : Unknown node type 1077920216

Writing /tmp/smoketest-output/htmlhelp.hhp

Writing /tmp/smoketest-output/toc.hhc

html/glossary.xsl:0: error : Unknown node type 0

html/math.xsl:5: element stylesheet: error : Reference to namespace 'mml' not in scope

error : Unknown node type 0

error : Unknown node type 167319456

html/math.xsl:5: element stylesheet: error : Reference to namespace 'mml' not in scope

error : Unknown node type 0

error : Unknown node type 176392096

html/math.xsl:5: element stylesheet: error : Reference to namespace 'mml' not in scope

Note: namesp. cut : stripped namespace before processing           Unit Test: refentry.007

WARNING: cannot add @xml:base to node set root element.  Relative paths may not work.

Note: namesp. cut : processing stripped document                   Unit Test: refentry.007

Writing /tmp/smoketest-output/rn01re01.html for refentry

Writing /tmp/smoketest-output/rn01.html for reference

Writing /tmp/smoketest-output/index.html for book

Writing /tmp/smoketest-output/jhelpset.hs

Writing /tmp/smoketest-output/jhelptoc.xml

Writing /tmp/smoketest-output/jhelpmap.jhm

Writing /tmp/smoketest-output/jhelpidx.xml

error : Node doc differs from parent's one

/bin/sh: line 1:  5091 Naruszenie ochrony pamięci   xsltproc --stringparam base.dir /tmp/smoketest-output/ --param manifest.in.base.dir 1 $stylesheet tests/refentry.007.ns.xml

Note: namesp. cut : stripped namespace before processing

WARNING: cannot add @xml:base to node set root element.  Relative paths may not work.

Note: namesp. cut : processing stripped document

WARNING: cannot add @xml:base to node set root element.  Relative paths may not work.

error : Node doc differs from parent's one

/bin/sh: line 1:  5094 Naruszenie ochrony pamięci   xsltproc --stringparam base.dir /tmp/smoketest-output/ --param manifest.in.base.dir 1 $stylesheet

Writing /tmp/smoketest-output/rn01re01.html for refentry

Writing /tmp/smoketest-output/rn01.html for reference

Writing /tmp/smoketest-output/index.html for book

Writing /tmp/smoketest-output/toc.xml

Writing /tmp/smoketest-output/plugin.xml

Writing /tmp/smoketest-output/index.xml

error : Node doc differs from parent's one

/bin/sh: line 1:  5093 Naruszenie ochrony pamięci   xsltproc --stringparam base.dir /tmp/smoketest-output/ --param manifest.in.base.dir 1 $stylesheet tests/refentry.007.ns.xml

error : Node doc differs from parent's one

/bin/sh: line 1:  5110 Naruszenie ochrony pamięci   xsltproc --stringparam base.dir /tmp/smoketest-output/ --param manifest.in.base.dir 1 $stylesheet

Note: namesp. cut : stripped namespace before processing           Unit Test: refentry.007

WARNING: cannot add @xml:base to node set root element.  Relative paths may not work.

Note: namesp. cut : processing stripped document                   Unit Test: refentry.007

Writing /tmp/smoketest-output/rn01re01.html for refentry

Writing /tmp/smoketest-output/rn01.html for reference

Writing /tmp/smoketest-output/index.html for book

Writing /tmp/smoketest-output/toc.xml

Writing /tmp/smoketest-output/plugin.xml

Writing /tmp/smoketest-output/index.xml

/bin/sh: line 1:  5097 Naruszenie ochrony pamięci   xsltproc --stringparam base.dir /tmp/smoketest-output/ --param manifest.in.base.dir 1 $stylesheet tests/refentry.007.ns.xml

Note: namesp. cut : stripped namespace before processing

WARNING: cannot add @xml:base to node set root element.  Relative paths may not work.

Note: namesp. cut : processing stripped document

WARNING: cannot add @xml:base to node set root element.  Relative paths may not work.

/bin/sh: line 1:  5168 Naruszenie ochrony pamięci   xsltproc --stringparam base.dir /tmp/smoketest-output/ --param manifest.in.base.dir 1 $stylesheet

Writing /tmp/smoketest-output/rn01re01.html for refentry

make: *** [smoketest-chunk] Błąd 139

make: *** Oczekiwanie na niezakończone zadania....

Writing /tmp/smoketest-output/rn01.html for reference

Writing /tmp/smoketest-output/index.html for book

Writing /tmp/smoketest-output/jhelpset.hs

Writing /tmp/smoketest-output/jhelptoc.xml

Writing /tmp/smoketest-output/jhelpmap.jhm

Writing /tmp/smoketest-output/jhelpidx.xml

error : Unknown node type 0

error : Unknown node type 161010752

html/math.xsl:5: element stylesheet: error : Reference to namespace 'mml' not in scope

error : Unknown node type 0

error : Unknown node type 171390016

html/math.xsl:5: element stylesheet: error : Reference to namespace 'mml' not in scope

 * 

 * ERROR: app-text/docbook-xsl-stylesheets-1.74.0 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_compile

 *             environment, line   91:  Called _eapi0_src_compile

 *               ebuild.sh, line  595:  Called _eapi2_src_compile

 *               ebuild.sh, line  629:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *         emake || die "emake failed"

 *  The die message:

 *   emake failed

 * 

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/all/portage/app-text/docbook-xsl-stylesheets-1.74.0/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/all/portage/app-text/docbook-xsl-stylesheets-1.74.0/temp/environment'.

 * 

>>> Failed to emerge app-text/docbook-xsl-stylesheets-1.74.0, Log file:

>>>  '/all/portage/app-text/docbook-xsl-stylesheets-1.74.0/temp/build.log'

 * Messages for package app-text/docbook-xsl-stylesheets-1.74.0:

 * 

 * ERROR: app-text/docbook-xsl-stylesheets-1.74.0 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_compile

 *             environment, line   91:  Called _eapi0_src_compile

 *               ebuild.sh, line  595:  Called _eapi2_src_compile

 *               ebuild.sh, line  629:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *         emake || die "emake failed"

 *  The die message:

 *   emake failed

 * 

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/all/portage/app-text/docbook-xsl-stylesheets-1.74.0/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/all/portage/app-text/docbook-xsl-stylesheets-1.74.0/temp/environment'.

```

```

Portage 2.1.6.4 (default/linux/x86/2008.0, gcc-4.3.2, glibc-2.9_p20081201-r1, 2.6.25-gentoo-r6 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.25-gentoo-r6-i686-Mobile_Intel-R-_Celeron-R-_CPU_1.60GHz-with-glibc2.0

Timestamp of tree: Mon, 29 Dec 2008 11:45:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p48

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7-r1, 2.1.6-r1

dev-lang/python:     2.4.4-r13, 2.5.2-r8

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r6

dev-util/cmake:      2.6.2

sys-apps/baselayout: 2.0.0

sys-apps/openrc:     0.4.1

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.3.2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.63

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10.2

sys-devel/binutils:  2.19

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.0-r4

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.6a

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.28-r1

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86 ~x86"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O3 -march=i686 -pipe -s"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /var/lib/hsqldb"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-O3 -march=i686 -pipe -s"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="distlocks fixpackages parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.prz.rzeszow.pl http://gentoo.zie.pg.gda.pl/distfiles http://mirrors.twobit.net/gentoo/ http://gentoo.inode.at/distfiles http://gentoo.oregonstate.edu/"

LC_ALL="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

LINGUAS="pl en"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/all"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 aac aalib acl acpi alsa applet background bdf berkdb bl bluetooth bzip2 cardbus cdaudio cdio cdparanoia cdr cdrom chroot cli color-console colors corefonts cracklib crypt css cups cupsddk dar32 dbus debug divx dmi dmx dri dvd dvdnav dvdr dvdread dvi encode escreen exif fame fat fax fbcon fbdev ffmpeg firefox firefox3 font-server fontconfig foomaticdb fortran freetype gdbm gdm gif gimp gimpprint glib gpm gtk gtk2 gtk2-perl gtkhtml gzip hal hpn html http icon icons iconv ieee1394 image imagemagick imap imlib imlib2 immqt inetd ipv6 irda isdnlog java javacomm javascript jpeg jpeg2k jpgraph laptop lcd libcaca libv4l2 lilo lirc lm_sensors lpr lzo midi mjpeg mml mmxext mng mouse mp2 mp3 mp4 mp4live mpd mpeg mpeg2 mpeg4 mplayer mudflap ncurses netboot network new-login nls nptl nptlonly nsplugin obex ogg ogg123 opengl openmp openntpd openssh openssl osc oss pam parse-clocks pcmcia pcre pdf pdfkit perl pixmaps png pnm pnp pppd python qt4 quicktime radio rar readline realmedia reflection rplay session sharedmem slang slp sockets song-screen spl ssl staticsocket stroke svga sysfs tabs tcl tcltk tcpd thunderbird tiff tk toolbar truetype trusted type1 unicode unzip usb userlocales v4l v4l2 vcd vcdimager vfat vhook video vidix vim visualization wifi win32codecs wireshark wma wma123 wmf wmp x86 xanim xcf xcomposite xforms xfs xhtml xine xinerama xinetd xlockrc xml xorg xorgmodule xosd xplanet xpm xprint xscreensaver xsl xv xvid xvmc zip zlib" ALSA_CARDS="intel8x0" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse microtouch mutouch touchpad" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="pl en" LIRC_DEVICES="devinput" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="sis fbdev vesa vga intel"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY
```

--- Edytowane przez moderatora:

Dodane znaczniki BBCode. Proszę o ich używanie - poprawiają czytelność.

Kurt Steiner

----------

## nixnut

Moved from Installing Gentoo to Polskie forum (Polish).

no hablo polski in Installing Gentoo so moved here

----------

